# IPOD Classic 120Go - Connect to Power -



## Clydou (2 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Mon ipod classic 120Go est bloqué sur ce message.
Rien n'y fait. Reboot, changement cable, etc
Est-ce que c'est la batterie qui est HS ?


----------



## Zeshh (28 Septembre 2019)

Hey, malheureusement la batterie de ton iPod ne fonctionne peut être plus, 

Essaye quand même de le forcé a reboot en appuyant sur "menu" et le bouton du centre pendent quelques secondes (environ 7/8) 

l'iPod Classic est un calvaire a ouvrir mais si tu t'en sent capable voici un tuto pour changer la batterie : https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+de+la+batterie+de+l'iPod+classic/561

Comme le précise nos amis de chez iFixit l'opération est très difficile


----------

